
The Failed Experiment of Software Patents - brkcmd
http://blogs.computerworlduk.com/open-enterprise/2011/06/the-failed-experiment-of-software-patents/index.htm
======
kabdib
A friend-of-a-friend said, upon receiving pat # 4,956,809 ("Method for
canonical ordering of binary data for portable operating systems") said "I
can't believe they gave it to me." 1982, though, so this one is no longer a
concern.

There's nothing more I can add except outrage.

------
gaspard
Is he really named "Cockburn" ? geez... Maybe this is why he is out of his
mind: it hurts.

------
ragmondo
aka "the failed experiment of full page adverts". TL to wait for the link to
appear to the article.

